# Free Audio Books



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Ok I know I am behind on the technology, but I never thought to check Limewire for Audiobooks. This morning I was downloading a bunch of Bill Cosby Comedy Albums (perfect for long workouts on the trainer) and realized his book was on there. Now I have downloaded LOTR and am working on part of the Silmarillion. OOOh I bet Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy is on here too. My poor bandwidth, it's taking forever to load pages on RBR because my computer is so busy downloading these megafiles.
Weeeeee:thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Ok I know I am behind on the technology, but I never thought to check Limewire for Audiobooks. This morning I was downloading a bunch of Bill Cosby Comedy Albums (perfect for long workouts on the trainer) and realized his book was on there. Now I have downloaded LOTR and am working on part of the Silmarillion. OOOh I bet Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy is on here too. My poor bandwidth, it's taking forever to load pages on RBR because my computer is so busy downloading these megafiles.
> Weeeeee:thumbsup:


Careful...a lot of that kinda stuff is either corrupted or contains viruses. Tried to get an unabridged Harry Potter for the kids there once and every version had some issues. Plus technically it's not legal to get copyrighted books via Limewire, but you probably know that already.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Careful...a lot of that kinda stuff is either corrupted or contains viruses. Tried to get an unabridged Harry Potter for the kids there once and every version had some issues. Plus technically it's not legal to get copyrighted books via Limewire, but you probably know that already.



Oh, I thought Limewire was pretty safe as opposed to just hunting randomly with Dogpile or something. Thanks for the warning (s).


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Oh, I thought Limewire was pretty safe as opposed to just hunting randomly with Dogpile or something. Thanks for the warning (s).


not in my experience...just be careful.


----------

